# Dometic Refrigerator Recall



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just received a notice of recall on the Dometic refrigerator. This is for some electrical componennt that could cause a fire.

It stated that the refrigerators were manufactured between April 1997-May 2003.

The NHTSA Recall notice is #07V-134.

Model numbers are NDR1062, RM2652, RM2662, RM2852, RM2862, RM3662, RM3663, RM3862, and RM3863.

This will likely not impact a very large number of Outbackers, but there are several of us with 2002 - 2003 Outbacks that may be impacted.

Thought I'd share the info.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not sure if this one is part of the same one or a new recall

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12457


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Just received a notice of recall on the Dometic refrigerator. This is for some electrical componennt that could cause a fire.
> 
> It stated that the refrigerators were manufactured between April 1997-May 2003.
> 
> ...


Di - Actually you had replied to the same post on APR 22 2007 --

They say the memory is the second thing to go









Yes its the same recall ...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I also received a recall notice today. James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ghosty,

I know we had the recall last year, but the letter said parts wouldn't be available till April.

If this had been last years wouldn't they have parts?

Do I want to know what's the first?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oops!









I found the other thread, and the link even said one receive moret than one letter to this effect.

Also, my letter said parts will be available after April 2007.

Oh well!

Ours is already fixed. Don't have that to concern us this year.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It looks like i'm going to call the service dept tomorrow to schedule an appointment for our OB. James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> It looks like i'm going to call the service dept tomorrow to schedule an appointment for our OB. James


Then I guess all the fuss - second time around - was not wasted.


----------

